# Tadpole coming to land



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I wasnt real sure of what to title this thread but I was wondering what most people do or have found to be the best way to let tads come to land them self.
Should I just tilt the cup to a angle in the QT they are going to stay in or should i add some moss for it to climb up on in the cup?


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Well my first group of tads are still in the water, so I haven't done this yet myself...but most of what I read show people placing the developed tadpole in a morphing container, with an inch or so of water on one side and a sloped shoreline of sphagnum (or something else) so they can crawl out on their own.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

As soon as they get their back legs move them to a tilted cup. When you see them on the side of the cup, move them to a grow out tank. Out of curiosity, what frog is it?


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

When they get legs should i give them new water in a new container or just use what was already in there? is there any need to put sphagnum moss on the side to or just bare cup?

I have 2 Patricia tads morphing and 2 new river tads. and azureus at some point it don't have any legs yet so it ll be awhile


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a ferocious cat, so, I don't leave tads in anything cuplike. I suppose I could put cups inside another container, though. What I like to do, is keep the tad in a small, sturdy plastic container with a lid, to keep out nosy cats. That's just my preference. Lots of folks endorse the cup thingy.

Now, I've just had my sip morph out and it was awesome! But I am a total noob so take my experience with a grain of salt. 

When his back legs started growing, I put a little mound of rocks with sphagnum and leaves on one side in his little container, in case he decided that he was ready when I wasn't around. This weekend, he looked close to ready to me, so I moved him into his grow out tank, with a pond in case he wanted to hang out in the water a bit more. I made his grow out tank in a 10 with a drainage layer, moss, leaves, and small pond. As soon as I put him in that pond, he climbed onto the rocks and hopped around.

That was very cool to me, as I got to see him take his first hop. I think having them climb up the side of a cup would not be as exciting. Maybe after 50 or so tads grow out, I won't care about that anymore.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

i think i may put a little sphagnum moss in the cup for them to climb up on then into the QT tank. im excited several has front legs to just hasnt came out yet.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Darn I wish I had a picture on my phone... I'll post a picture later. What I use is a plastic tub, with about an inch of coco fiber in it, then some leaf litter. The tads go in separate cups filled with half water, and the cups are tilted so they can crawl out. I put them in here when they have all their legs And are beginning to lose their tails. Once they crawl out I leave them in there for a day or two to fully lose their tail, then I'll transfer them into a grow out container.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Pics of how I do it. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...rst-babies-hand-holding-commencing-now-2.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

When he got back legs, I added rocks and moss like this


----------

